# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Nare afscheiding dag na klaarkomen

## alohahoe

mijn probleem speelt al vanaf mijn jeugd en geen arts die het heeft kunnen oplossen. Als ik s'avonds gemasturbeerd heb krijg ik de dag erna een afscheiding uit mijn penis met een zeer penetrante reuk. Ik werk close met mensen en ervaar dit als zeer genant. Wie herkent dit of weet er meer van?

----------


## Francesco

Alohahoe.
Een paar reacties op je vraag. 
- het kan zijn dat de uitgang van de sperma en de uitgang van de blaas (in de plasbuis) bij jou kort bij elkaar zitten. Sperma kan daardoor in de blaas terechtkomen en tot de andere ochtend geur aanmaken.
Is het minder als je na het masturberen goed uitplast, een poosje daarna, die avond?
- voedingsmiddelen hebben invloed op de smaak/geur van sperma. Heb je een voorkeur voor scherpe voedingsmiddelen? probeer eens iets anders en beoordeel het effect ervan.
- Duurt het de hele dag, of neemt de geur af naarmate de dag vordert of je een aantal keren geplast hebt?
Sterkte ermee.
Francesco

----------


## alohahoe

hallo Francesco

bedankt voor je reaktie. Het is bij mij echt een soort uiitstorting of afscheiding. Ik krijg dan een natte plek in mijn onderbroek, die zo penetrant ruikt. Dit duurt ongeveer een half uur tot 3 kwartier , dan is de geur weg. Van de uitscheiding voel ik overigens niets. 
Als ik b.v. zondagavond gemasturbeerd heb, kan het nog dinsdagmiddag voorkomen.
Soms valt het mee en ruik ik het een beetje , andere keren is het heel sterk (dat blijft dan bij 1 keer) Scherpe voedingsmiddelen eet ik eigenlijk niet. vr. gr. alohahoe

----------


## ikke64

Mogelijk dat je een afspraak met je HA/uroloog lijkt me nog handiger maakt, dat je een keer een monster van de uitscheiding inleverd. Dan kan er in ieder geval bekeken worden wat het eigenlijk is/ waar het dus vandaan komt. Dan kan er mogelijk ook gericht gezocht worden naar de oorzaak en een oplossing. Ik zou hier ook niet vrolijk van worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Alohahoe,

Ik ben het helemaal met Ikke hierboven eens, een uitstrijkje van de uitscheiding inleveren lijkt me een geschikte oplossing. Misschien dat je hier iets meer duidelijkheid uit kan krijgen. 
Eerlijk gezegd zou ik zelf geen idee hebben wat dit kan zijn, dit is de eerste keer dat ik zo'n probleem lees, dus ben eigenlijk ook zeer benieuwd wat dit zou kunnen veroorzaken. Ik zou in ieder geval zeker iets doen met de tips hierboven mij. Verder wens ik je heel veel succes en hoop ik dat je nare probleempje snel opgelost kan worden!

Groetjes!

----------


## alohahoe

ik zal eens met mijn huisarts overleggen hoe ik dit moet aanpakken. De afscheiding zelf voel ik niet en als ik het ruik zit het al in mijn broek. Dus een beetje moeilijk lijkt me zo.
Voorlopig probeer ik maar niet te veel te masturberen, alhoewel ik nu vakantie heb en geen kontakten met klanten.

groeten Alohahoe.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Lijkt me een erg goed idee om even langs hem te gaan! Volgens mij is het best nog goed mogelijk om iets daarvan te onderzoeken ondanks dat je het pas laat merkt! 

Succes!

----------


## ikke64

@alohahoe,

Het is fijn dat je "precies" weet wanneer en na welke gebeurtenis dit plaats vind.
En er zijn heel veel mogelijkheden om dit soort afscheidingen op te vangen. Je kunt denken aan bv een urine condoom, of zelfs aan een gewone. Maar een HA of uroloog weet hier zeker gaat mee. Daar zou ik me niet druk om maken. Ook denk ik dat het nu het juiste moment is om voor onderzoek te gaan. Nu kun je per direct het spul verzamelen en inleveren. Succes en hou ons op de hoogte. Want het klinkt toch niet echt heel gezond. Ik zou er geen dag langer mee willen lopen, niet omdat het zo vervelend is maar omdat ik zou willen weten wat het was, ergens is het iets mis dat is duidelijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## SamenZijn

Hoi,
20 jaar geleden had ik prostatitis. Pijnlijk, enterokokken in prostaat.
Na klaarkomen rook het vreselijk beschamend naar vis.
Vies praatje maar het is de waarheid.
Kreeg 9 maanden lang o.a. cotrimoxazol en andere antibiotica.
De ontsteking ging wel weg, alleen is er nog altijd een lichte, voor mij nare, lucht na het klaarkomen.
Het beïnvloedt mijn libido.
Dus na het klaarkomen ga ik direct mijn penis wassen en dan voel ik me weer vrij.
Iemand die hier een huishoudoplossing voor heeft?


Het is geen schande om ziek te zijn maar er niets doen wel.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hoi,
> 20 jaar geleden had ik prostatitis. Pijnlijk, enterokokken in prostaat.
> Na klaarkomen rook het vreselijk beschamend naar vis.
> Vies praatje maar het is de waarheid.
> Kreeg 9 maanden lang o.a. cotrimoxazol en andere antibiotica.
> De ontsteking ging wel weg, alleen is er nog altijd een lichte, voor mij nare, lucht na het klaarkomen.
> Het beïnvloedt mijn libido.
> Dus na het klaarkomen ga ik direct mijn penis wassen en dan voel ik me weer vrij.
> Iemand die hier een huishoudoplossing voor heeft?
> ...


Ik heb eigenlijk geen idee of er zo'n soort middeltje is. Maar wanneer je er echt problemen door ondervind kun je hiermee ook een huisarts bezoeken. Deze is vaak wel op de hoogte van dit soort dingen! 
Heel veel succes ermee!

----------


## SamenZijn

Dank je wel voor de tip.
Zal het voorleggen.

greetz

----------

